# How to fix error 0x80070017 when install window vista



## wantakill (Jan 18, 2009)

DEF : error 0x80070017 : ERROR_CRC Data error ( or missing files)

To : All the people who have spent hours and hours searching for the solution and still can't find one.

Background: I faced this error few days ago when i installed Window Vista Extreme on my laptop. 
After i tried few times and the problem still appeared. I realized that the problem was created when creating 
the from .iso file to DVD . ( i proved it by copying the same iso from different burning software, and none of them were 
passed the verified option ).

Solution: requirement : PowerIso burning software ( work well in this case or any software can MOUNT a virtual disk)
AND most important, a working OS (vista, xp)

1) Open PowerIso , click MOUNT button, browse it to your .iso file, click ok ( create a virtual disk)

2) Go to My computer, click on the virtual drive , click on the setup.exe ( for vista, right click, run as administration)

3) Follow all the steps through the installation , and finish, we are done

Hope this will help a lot of you guys. And i'm sorry about my broken English. 
Plz give a comment if this works or not


----------

